# Take Your Dog to Work Day



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

So today, how many of you took your fluffs to work with you? Tyler is at work with me almost every day so I guess it wasn't a treat to him. He looks at me as if to say, "So is the what works about? I don't get it."


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

OMG, I love this picture! Was it really Take Your Dog to Work Day? I didn't work today but I wish I had a job where I could take my sweeties.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

What a cute co-worker you have, Sue! I hope he gets you a raise!


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

awww what a sweet face, Tyler :wub::wub:


----------



## Wheatenbrat (Mar 17, 2011)

What a sweetie! Love his eyes! I can take mine to work with me on the days I work at home - LOL.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I don't work on Fridays, but if I did I would have taken Madison and Axel.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

I tricked Aolani into going to work with me today but actually left him at doggy day care where he would later get a fresh cut. He's beat.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

gopotsgo said:


> OMG, I love this picture! Was it really Take Your Dog to Work Day? I didn't work today but I wish I had a job where I could take my sweeties.


Thanks, Gigi. I think I've taken multiples of the same type of photos of Tyler when I'm working at my desk and suddenly this sweet little face looks up at me. I can't resist and grab my phone or camera. :HistericalSmiley:


Bonnie's Mommie said:


> What a cute co-worker you have, Sue! I hope he gets you a raise!


Thanks, Linda. I think he wants a raise..two treats instead of one


yeagerbum said:


> awww what a sweet face, Tyler :wub::wub:


Thanks, Sarah. Makes it hard to concentrate on work sometimes.


Wheatenbrat said:


> What a sweetie! Love his eyes! I can take mine to work with me on the days I work at home - LOL.


Thanks, Sandy. I do work at home most of the time so we're a team. I was out of town for two days this week and Tyler smothered me in kisses when I came in the door last night...as if I had been gone a month. :wub: My DH and DS just said, "Hi." :angry::HistericalSmiley:


Madison's Mom said:


> I don't work on Fridays, but if I did I would have taken Madison and Axel.


Glenda, I like casual Fridays wearing pjs. Thank goodness I don't use Skype for my clients. It would blow my way too casual wear. :blush:


Johita said:


> I tricked Aolani into going to work with me today but actually left him at doggy day care where he would later get a fresh cut. He's beat.


Oh, Edith. No one would have gotten any work done with Aolani around. I'm trying to figure if he would have rathered going to work with you or getting groomed. :blink: Tough choice! He's so cute he can come to my "office" anytime. :wub:


----------



## fleurdelys (Apr 13, 2010)

He is too cute :wub:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

That is a really adorable shot, what a cute little face he has :wub: huge eyes. How could you not resist?


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Tyler is a CUTIE PIE :wub: 

I don't know how easy it is to get things done when this cutie is around :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

fleurdelys said:


> He is too cute :wub:





silverhaven said:


> That is a really adorable shot, what a cute little face he has :wub: huge eyes. How could you not resist?





Katkoota said:


> Tyler is a CUTIE PIE :wub:
> 
> I don't know how easy it is to get things done when this cutie is around :wub:


Thanks so much. The great thing about having Tyler "at work" with me is that at a certain point in the afternoon he looks at me (like he does in the photo) and starts doing his sneezy (I call them schnootzy) sounds that he wants me to stop working and take him to the park. Works every time unless it's raining or snowing. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## cleex1004 (Aug 2, 2008)

i think this is one of my fav pictures of tyler, i love his face!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

What dreamy eyes...
Mine are at work w/ me everyday,I work at home. When we had our jewellery store.I took them every day too,they were the guard dogs!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

i "take" Pearlan to work with me everyday, since i work at home!:HistericalSmiley:
such a cute pic of Tyler, love it!!:wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

cleex1004 said:


> i think this is one of my fav pictures of tyler, i love his face!


Thanks so much, Christina. He does have a very innocent puppy like look in that picture. That's why I liked it too 


michellerobison said:


> What dreamy eyes...
> Mine are at work w/ me everyday,I work at home. When we had our jewellery store.I took them every day too,they were the guard dogs!





mfa said:


> i "take" Pearlan to work with me everyday, since i work at home!:HistericalSmiley:
> such a cute pic of Tyler, love it!!:wub:


Michelle and Florence -- we are so very lucky to be able to work at home and have our kids around us every day. It makes work so much better and even when I'm ready to lose my mind, I look down at Tyler, play with him and feel so much better. If only more workplaces would allow it-- I think I just heard something on the radio talking about how where it's done there's less absenteeism, happier workers, even working longer hours because they don't have to rush home to their dogs. :chili::chili:


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

What a cute little picture of Tyler!! I'm sure he is a well behaved little man at work and a good helper too! This picture makes me want to pick him up, hug him and shower him with kisses! :smootch:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Hunter and I skipped work this past Friday and had a fun day......but no pictures as we can't leave any evidence


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

OMG Sue, Tyler has such an adorable face! Isn't it hard for you to work unless this cute eyes are looking at you?

It's wonderful you can take him with you to work. :thumbsup:

I'm working at home so Ullana can be with me all day long! Most of the time she's sleeping under my desk in one of her two bed's! 

Just before I end working my computer makes a special noise, a click that shows her mommy has finished work and then she jumps up, shakes her little body and can't wait until I take her out for a nice walk! 
She's so funny and always makes me smile after a long and stressful working day, Lol!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

oh tyler ur just a ham ! so so cute


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Bibu said:


> What a cute little picture of Tyler!! I'm sure he is a well behaved little man at work and a good helper too! This picture makes me want to pick him up, hug him and shower him with kisses! :smootch:


Cory - how about you pick him up, hug him and just shower him, since he needs a bath? :HistericalSmiley: Thanks for the compliment.


Hunter's Mom said:


> Hunter and I skipped work this past Friday and had a fun day......but no pictures as we can't leave any evidence


Mum's the word on you and Hunter on the "lamb.":HistericalSmiley:


Alexa said:


> OMG Sue, Tyler has such an adorable face! Isn't it hard for you to work unless this cute eyes are looking at you?
> 
> *It's wonderful you can take him with you to work.* :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Alexandra - he's my little assistant. Sort of a cheering section for me when work gets crazy. But I do work from home most of the time unless I'm shooting or editing


uniquelovdolce said:


> oh tyler ur just a ham ! so so cute


Isn't he though, Liza? He always makes me smile.


----------

